# Bought A Plow For The Tundra



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

So I bought a new Snowdogg MD80 for my 2010 Toyota Tundra, it's a 5.7L V8 4x4, with a leveling kit. I had bought the plow in the beginning of December last year, but the push plates were backordered for a month. I finally got it Monday, and it happened to be snowing that day! Got to use it the same day!


































So far I love the plow, I couldn't be happier. Since I got it, I've changed the height of the lights to sit up higher. When the plow was raised and angled it would block one of the lights. And I want to get rid of those ugly stickers on the blade!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Unfortunately when I was out plowing driveways, half the deflector snapped off from the blade. In my opinion the material for the deflector is way too stiff. I brought it back to the dealer, and they ordered a replacement under warranty. They said it was a defective one, and that rarely ever happens. Driving it home it was flaying all over the place, and I sure got some good looks from people lol. So until I get the new one, some zip ties will have to do


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

looks good nice zip ties


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice truck, chilling in SoPo!

That looks like my deflector, covered in zip ties. Who said it was not a common issue? When I was searching high and low for my plow I saw more used plows with cracked deflectors than not. It's not a good material to use. Otherwise, the plow is great.

If you didn't see my post on storing the jack, take a look.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159846


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice looking set up. Also great job on the deflector stitches.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys

*JSutter101:* That's a cool idea for the jack, I might do that with mine. Cool to see you're in Standish, I'm in Waterboro! The guy at Yankee Customs in South Portland said it was too stiff of a material, but I'm assuming the next one will snap off in no time too.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks good! I want to get a snow-way for my 11 f150. Waiting till warranty is over.


----------



## Arod25 (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks awesome nice truck. How does the blow scrape? Backdrag?


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Could you post close up picks of just the snow dog mount? I've been thinking about the snow dog also but wanted to see what the trucks front end looks like when the plow is not on. Thanks!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks good and nice truck. That storm monday was weird now I'm nervous when they say flurries haha.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice setup, good luck this winter


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck and plow look great. Good luck with it. How do you like the Snow Dogg so far?


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

DieselSlug;1928394 said:


> Looks good! I want to get a snow-way for my 11 f150. Waiting till warranty is over.


Thanks! I have a guy at work that is waiting for his warranty to end on his F150 too. Sucks it voids the warranty.



Arod25;1928767 said:


> Looks awesome nice truck. How does the blow scrape? Backdrag?


Thanks. The blade scrapes very well, and backdrags pretty well too for light plow. The only problem I have is the blade jumping because the edge is still new, so I dropped the plow on dry pavement while going 35mph to round it off more. Works better!



Hedgehog;1928914 said:


> Could you post close up picks of just the snow dog mount? I've been thinking about the snow dog also but wanted to see what the trucks front end looks like when the plow is not on. Thanks!


I'll take a photo of it tomorrow! It's not the best looking mount, it sticks out like a sore thumb because it's really low. But I don't mind it



allagashpm;1928952 said:


> Looks good and nice truck. That storm monday was weird now I'm nervous when they say flurries haha.


Thanks! Haha same here, Monday they said flurries, and it turned out to be 3 inches



unhcp;1928994 said:


> nice setup, good luck this winter


Thanks



mercer_me;1929445 said:


> The truck and plow look great. Good luck with it. How do you like the Snow Dogg so far?


Thanks. I like it a lot so far, except for their deflectors lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The deflectors get brittle in cold temps. Some rubber works better, also the trip springs will relax after a few uses and trip less violently. You can also adjust the sspring if it's really bad
I'm already missing my Snowdogg


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

looks great that mount though would drive me crazy because it drops down so far that's why I like fisher because it doesn't drop down it all but that's my own preference good luck with it and hopefuly we get some more snow so you can break it in my plow hasn't seen much this year its depressing


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good! just traded my tundra this past fall. Definitely the best built 1/2 ton on the road.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcsirrra;1929815 said:


> looks great that mount though would drive me crazy because it drops down so far that's why I like fisher because it doesn't drop down it all but that's my own preference good luck with it and hopefully we get some more snow so you can break it in my plow hasn't seen much this year its depressing


The mount on the truck is one of the biggest reasons I didn't go with a 7.5' Snow Dogg V. Fisher has the best truck side mount IMO.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Hedgehog;1928914 said:


> Could you post close up picks of just the snow dog mount? I've been thinking about the snow dog also but wanted to see what the trucks front end looks like when the plow is not on. Thanks!


Sorry it took till today to post these, but I was out plowing yesterday. As you can see the mount hangs down a lot


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

gmcsirrra;1929815 said:


> looks great that mount though would drive me crazy because it drops down so far that's why I like fisher because it doesn't drop down it all but that's my own preference good luck with it and hopefuly we get some more snow so you can break it in my plow hasn't seen much this year its depressing


It doesn't really bother me much, yet anyway lol. I would have loved to get a Fisher, but all they would put on it is that small junk HT model. Wasn't what I was looking for. But yea hopefully we get some serious snow already!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

04tundra;1930116 said:


> Looks good! just traded my tundra this past fall. Definitely the best built 1/2 ton on the road.


Thanks! Yea they're great trucks



mercer_me;1930466 said:


> The mount on the truck is one of the biggest reasons I didn't go with a 7.5' Snow Dogg V. Fisher has the best truck side mount IMO.


I do agree, Fisher has the best looking mount out of all the manufacturers out there. It doesn't bother me though, and plus you can't beat stainless steel!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

plowguy43;1929597 said:


> The deflectors get brittle in cold temps. Some rubber works better, also the trip springs will relax after a few uses and trip less violently. You can also adjust the sspring if it's really bad
> I'm already missing my Snowdogg


The next deflector they're shipping me is the rubber one, hopefully it will look just as good. The springs are a little violent, if they don't relax after a while, I'll adjust them. Thanks


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice plow! Thumbs Up i was thinking about going with the VMD 7'5" for my chevy cause it was so cheap! 4200 for everything except installation. ive got to admit that plow looks amazing but as with everyone else i hate the mount, but the other thing that got me was that they don't have trip edges for the smaller blades!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How did you and the Tundra make out in the blizzard Mike?


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

the stainless sure is nice. Did you get some decent equipment videos during the blizzard? in MA one of the local car dealerships that owns a ton of places and owns part of the old shipyard was running offroad rock trucks down the roads hauling snow off the lots.


----------

